# Micromaster 440



## neurochasm (Abr 5, 2010)

Saludos a todos!!!

Hace algunos dias en mi empleo me dieron la tarea de echar a andar correctamente un variador de frecuencia MM440 instalado en una farmaceutica, el problema es que no soy un experto en esto ya que es la primera ves que lo manejo, ya lei el manual y algunos ejemplos y creo saber como se programa.

El variador lo dejaron trabajando a una frecuencia fija de 58Hz, pero al tratar de cambiar la funcion P1000 a 72 segun el manual de siemens me aparece en el AOP *NO DISP! P/ACUSAR* de hecho cualquier valor me lo rebota, ya hice cambios en los demas parametros, solo en este me esta dando problemas.

Al MM440 le esta entrando una señal analogica de 4 a 20mA por la entrada analogica 1.

Ojala me pudieran echar la mano en esto, gracias!!!


----------



## ezefucci (Abr 26, 2010)

Que tal, no entendí . Tu quieres variar la frecuencia atraves de la entrada analogica 1, entre que frecuencias?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 26, 2010)

neurochasm: Postea el manual del variador.
Saludos


----------



## neurochasm (Abr 28, 2010)

Saludos, lo que queria era modificar el parametro p1000 y ya lo logre, lo unico que tenia que hacer era apagar el variador, ya sea desde la terminal o el AOP y voala!!!

La duda que tengo ahora es como fijar la entrada analogica de 4 a 20mA dentro de un rango de frecuencia, esto es que cuando el sensor me de la minima que es 4mA el motor me de los 60 Hz y cuando el sensor me de 20mA el motor me de 57 Hz, esto en funcion de un sensor de flujo de aire. Nota: Esto quiere decir que con 4mA el sensor me indica falta de flujo por lo que debera subir a los 60 Hz del motor y viceversa.

Espero me haya dado a enteder y que alguien me pueda ayudar, GRACIAS!!!

Ahh el manual no se como subirlo aqui pero aqui te dejo la liga para verlo.

http://www.watson-marlow.com/pdfs-global/opspa.pdf


----------



## krit (Abr 29, 2010)

No controlo mucho los variadores Siemens (tienen un sistema de parámetros demasiado complicados) pero si tienes correctamente configurados los parámetros que le indican que la frecuencia varie en funcion de la señal analogica (4 a 20 mA) con ponerle la frecuencia mínima  y la máxima estas se deberían corresponder con tu señal de mando (o sea  mínima para 4 y máxima para 20 mA.


----------



## neurochasm (Abr 29, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta y tiempo krit.

Mi duda es si el variador me acepte darle como minima 20mA y maxima 4mA, esto para que cuando me de 20mA el motor se baje a 57 Hz y con 4mA se vaya a la maxima, osea 60Hz. Se que suena un tanto intrincado y raro pero solo eso se me ocurre para poder controlar mejor mi señal del sensor de flujo ya que este esta ubicado dentro de un ducto en la salida de una unidad manejadora de aire, que trato de hacer??? que cuando mi sensor me indique poco flujo el motor se vaya a la maxima y con mucho flujo el motor se vaya a la minima, todo esto para ver si los filtros de la unidad estan sucios o limpios.

SALUDOS A TODOS!!!!


----------



## krit (Abr 30, 2010)

Seguro que se puede.Tiene que haber algún parámetro que indique si la señal de control es directa o inversa;o algo parecido.
Ya te he dicho que no controlo muy bien los Siemens pero casi todas las marcas tienen un parametro de este tipo.


----------



## olav78 (May 11, 2010)

que tal, a lo mejor te convendría poner un controlador entre el sensor y el variador, saludos


----------



## cargamsoft (Jun 1, 2010)

Estimado tu pedido si se puede realizar: El M440 es el modelo mas sencillo de programar, solo es cuestion de echar una buena mirada al diagrama funcional de las entradas analogicas. No existe un parametro que invierta la entrada analogica, sin embargo puedes realizar la inversion al momento de escalarla, ya que el escalamiento se realiza a traves de la ecuacion de la recta que pasa por 2 puntos. (revisa P757, 758, 759, 760). Ahora seria mucho mejor si usas la consigna principal a una frecuencia fija (por ejemplo 60 Hz) y usas la consigna adicional con un +- 2Hz para que el control se realice como quieres, la adicional seria como un ajuste fino. Solo es cuestion de jugar con el diagrama funcional de la consigna principal y escalar la adicional.

No te rindas, en caso de ser necesario puedes consultar mas a detalle los parametros que debas modificar y con gusto te doy una mano.

saludos


----------



## anak (Feb 15, 2011)

soy nueva trabajando con variadores de frecuencia 440 y tengo un problema con uno de ellos. Resulta que cuando se programo al entrar al nivel de acceso se hizo por p0003=4 el cual es de protegido contraseña. cuando tratamos de reinicializar los parametros por P0010=30 y P0970=1 no lo podemos hacer. saben como puede reinicializar el variador? hasta ahora en lo que he leido no he podido encontrar nada que me ayude a solucionarlo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2011)

y han intentado poner P0003=1  ? con la unidad viene un CD ROM que incluye mucha más información sobre los parámetros, vijate ayi, si seguis con problemas lo más recomendable es que te comuniques con la oficina de Siemens para tu región, puedes hacerlo por telfono o via mail y te solucionaran guianndote paso a paso hay algo que han echo que no esta descripto si esta con contraseña se entra con la misma si se olvidron no queda otra que la oficina de siemens, que debe estar entre la documentaicón que tienen y si no enra a la web de siemens y solicita aistencia que te la daran y pronto
Un Cordial saludo


----------



## dchen (Feb 1, 2012)

buenas tengo un problema hace unos dias le cambie el variador de frecuencia a una insertadora marca ferag modelo RA-B el variador viejo era el micromaster vector y ahora le instale el micromaster 440 y le configure todos lo parametros como los tenia antes el variador viejo y sucede que el motor no llega a su maxima velocidad y demora mucho tiempo en reaccionar cuando se le baja la velocidad. necesito ayuda con este tema lo antes posible.
Se les agradeceria su ayuda con este problema.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 2, 2012)

lo primero es mirar con el variador al maximo de velocidad,que tencion tienes llegando al motor,si le llega el voltaje adecuado en españa para varidor monofasico es 220v trifasico y para entrada trifasica, 380 por fase  y aun asi quieres mas velocidad aumenta en 10 puntos la frecuencia max en los parametros del variador...y si por el contrario no le llega toda la tencion al motor tienes que ajustar en parametros del variador la tencion maxima de salida.

y lo del retardo en reaccionar ,ajusta en el variador el parametro de rampa de deceleracion....saludos


----------



## cargamsoft (Feb 2, 2012)

Lo de las velocidades verifica que los parametros de motor (P304, 305... ) esten correctamente asignados. Luego verifica P1082 para la velocidad maxima del variador. Verifica tambien el parametro de referencia de velocidad P2000 (deben ser iguales para mejor control, sino se tendrá que aplicar escalamiento). Cuando este en funcionamiento el equipo verifica el parametro r1078 debe estar en el valor deseado de la velocidad, sino lo esta, significa que tu fuente de consigna (MOP, FF, CB, AI, etc) no esta dando el valor adecuado que requieres y tendras que verificarlo.

Lo del tiempo de reaccion verifica P1120 y 1121 para los tiempos de aceleracion y desaceleracion

Para un mejor desempeño asegurate de haber realizado el autotunning.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## dchen (Feb 15, 2012)

cargamsoft gracias por tu respuesta ya verifique los parametros y el parametro de referencia de velocidad P2000 y estan correctos pero cuando el equipo esta en funcionamiento el parametro r1078 no esta dando el valor requerido y no se como se verifica la fuente de consigna (MOP, FF, CB, AI, etc). 
Podrias ayudarme con esto?
Saludos!!!


----------



## cargamsoft (Mar 2, 2012)

Primero debes verificar el parametro P1000 In000 y de ahi sabes si la fuente de consigna esta en Entrada Analógica (AI), Frecuencias Fijas (FF), Potenciómetro Motorizado (MOP). Verifica ese parámetro para darte mayor detalle. Mejor dicho: ¿Por donde varias la velocidad?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 3, 2012)

Antes que nada hay que verificar que el dipswitch que hay en la tarjeta de control este ajustado a 60 hz por que si no (50hz) cada vez que se apague y se prenda nuevamente el variados la frecuencia máxima de ajuste se colocará en ese valor (50) hz.

Saludos


----------



## dchen (Mar 9, 2012)

la velocidad se puede variar manualmente con un potenciometro y automatico desde un potenciometro desde un tambor q deber de estar sincronizados.
Los dipswitch estan ajustado para 60 Hz.


----------



## franklinnatera (May 17, 2013)

buenas tardes monte un variador mm 440 y quiero colocar que varie la velocidad por las entrada digital coloque p0700 en 2 p07001 en 1 , p0702 en 13 mop y p0703 en 14 mop. Al cerrar el contacto de la entrada dijital 1 arranca y se va a la minima frecuencia pero al cerrar p0702 y p0703 no me modifica la frecuencia de salida.


----------



## cargamsoft (May 29, 2013)

Estimado: El parametro P0700 solo fija la fuente de ordenes, al colocarlo en 2 le indicas que las ordenes de arranque, parada, inversion de giro, off2, off3, etc vendrán por los bornes o terminales del variador, es decir por las entradas digitales. Luego al colocar el parámetro P0701=1 estas fijando la entrada digital 1 como "on/off". Hasta ahí, tu variador debe arrancar cuando cierres el contacto en la entrada digital 1. Al colocar el P702=13 y P703=14 estas fijando las entradas digitales 2 y 3 como incremento y decremento del potenciómetro motorizado (MOP). Pero para que el variador reciba el setpoint (consigna de velocidad) por el potenciómetro motorizado debes colocar el parámetro P1000=1. Probablemente esté en otro valor (como entrada analógica o profibus o FF) por lo que al darle arranque e incrementar el MOP simplemente no responde la velocidad. Prueba la configuración que te sugiero.

saludos


----------

